# Style Cobia Jig Works Best



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I am looking for a good style jig head for the string. I like the 3oz jigs. Suggestions are helpful


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Lots of vague there ! From a pier, Boat, Land? Braid, Length of rod? :whistling:


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Pier with 50lb braid and an 8ft rod cobia rod


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> Pier with 50lb braid and an 8ft rod cobia rod


3 oz jig is fine. 
Which pier?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Just got a pier pass for Pensacola so that is my place to be


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Look up c and b custom jigs. Landlocked on the forum is making and selling them and they look great! I picked me up one and I'm hoping to get my first cobua with it this year.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> Look up c and b custom jigs. Landlocked on the forum is making and selling them and they look great! I picked me up one and I'm hoping to get my first cobua with it this year.


Do you like the big ben or the octopus jig head?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Dude,, I doesn't matter . Color of water determines color of lure. Also that's a First shot pier. U know what that means right? A hungry ling doesn't care the type of head. It matters how the lure is presented to it usually. you will get a better idea as the season goes along. You'll see what they are catching the fish on. Its always changing.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive _heard_ that early migration fish eat pink better as they are eating all of the squid that show up early in the spring. Then, as the season progresses they key on green as they start eating cigs and other fish.

Personally in my very limited experience throwing at cobia, it doesnt matter. They are pretty voracious feeders and will eat a well presented bait the majority of the time no matter what it is. This is especially true when you are throwing at a group of them, they seem to fight each other for it. A solo fish seems to be a bit more picky.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i agree with kingcrab was about to post the same thing


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

After the first shot...then its what the mf decides to eat.....Sometimes a cold/not hungry fish comes in ...he get presented with about 5 lures out of the 20 cast to him by the line he takes up the pier....all of a sudden the fishstarts to reef up and follow a jig.....lower the rod tip about a foot and start jackiinn...lol.....


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

u guys over think cobia on the pier see the fish first make a good cast and if hes hungry he eats in a boat u have 2nd and more shots but the pier cant follow a fish buy a jig and go your eyes are most important best way to learn is when u hear someone call first shot try to locate their fish before they cast and by no means cast on it before they get their shot but just get a visual to know what u are looking for pier fishing is hard 15 % of the fishermen catch 95 % of the fish


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

weedline said:


> u guys over think cobia on the pier see the fish first make a good cast and if hes hungry he eats in a boat u have 2nd and more shots but the pier cant follow a fish buy a jig and go your eyes are most important best way to learn is when u hear someone call first shot try to locate their fish before they cast and by no means cast on it before they get their shot but just get a visual to know what u are looking for pier fishing is hard 15 % of the fishermen catch 95 % of the fish


Amen on that one. I wish every boat fishermen had to catch one off a pier first, Then go boat catch them. They would be a little more respectful of how hard it is to do.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I like white and orange for some reason. They just look cool to me so thats what i throw, even though it really doesnt matter


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the advice. I will be out there as much as possible to learn and experiment with colors and presentation of the jig


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Jig color is rarely an issue, use the color and jig head that gives you the most confidence........presentation to a willing fish is the ticket.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

tiderider said:


> Jig color is rarely an issue, use the color and jig head that gives you the most confidence........presentation to a willing fish is the ticket.


Ditto this statement. I do like to tip my jig with squid, etc...


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jackin Em Up.....What Tiderider and reelthrill stated.......You have to look at getting the cobia....or any fish.... to eat a jig/lure.....appeal to his senses.....

Hearing.........jig with bead or rattles,when the lure splashes in front or next to him,the lateral line picks up vibrations.
Sight....... the color of the jig.
Smell ......tip a jig with squid.

Keying in on all three senses will give you a chance. 
As stated by others ...........your chance and presentation are key ingredients to the puzzle.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> Pier with 50lb braid and an 8ft rod cobia rod


One other thing JEU.......look at the hook in the lure you are purchasing....I would make sure that it has a sharp point.....sharpen with a stone or file. The barb of the hook needs to be large. 
I suspect a lot of cobia are lost due to the use of braid line......setting the hook, jacking the fish repeatedly multiple times with braid rips a large hole ....A hook with a small barb is easy for the fish to dislodge when shaking his head side from side/side during the battle or at the gaff...We use Mustad Ultra point 9/0 hooks in our jigs.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

king crab u are 100% correct u pier guys have the best eyes i can see them but u guys can see them from a mile away i have caught 4 off the piers but havent fished them in 10 years boat fishing spoils u its easy compared to the pier on a boat its u against u and the fish with 10 shots on the pier its u against u, 100 or more anglers, the fish and u get 1 shot with 1 bait or jig


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

The best jig is the one that you put that S.O.B on the deck with....!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Winner winner chicken dinner !!!:thumbsup: Cobia Dinner !


----------

